# body positivity



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i see a lot of users posting about their looks and stuff on the forum, and i think we could all use a nice big dose of body positivity. this goes for the guys and girls.

your body is beautiful, your body functions, it keeps you going. it falls apart sometimes and sometimes you have to fight with it a little bit, but don't let anybody tell you it isn't absolutely wonderful. you don't owe anybody any explanations or modifications cause you are great the way you are. 

feel free to post some positivity, compliment yourself, complain about things, tell your story, get advice, whatever!  i'm going to post some body positive images.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

My body is supposed to be beautiful?
Ok, my face might be average, at least nothing astounding but my body is wrecked from years of unhealthy eating and not working out.
Don't even make me post a photo of it on here or else I would have to kill myself.
On the other hand...why not post a picture of my body...


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

i will never like the way i look and never think i am attractive becouse no one has ever found me attractive.now the positivity i lost 65+ lbs since august.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Orbiter said:


> My body is supposed to be beautiful?
> Ok, my face might be average, at least nothing astounding but my body is wrecked from years of unhealthy eating and not working out.
> Don't even make me post a photo of it on here or else I would have to kill myself.
> On the other hand...why not post a picture of my body...


mine too lol. 
but it's still going despite that. that's pretty awesome. give yourself some credit.



that weird guy said:


> i will never like the way i look and never think i am attractive becouse no one has ever found me attractive.now the positivity i lost 65+ lbs since august.


65+ since this past august?? are you okay? 10 lbs a month is usually the healthiest limit.. but hey if you are then good job!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm just one squishy mass of body negativity so I appreciate this thread.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

regimes said:


> mine too lol.
> but it's still going despite that. that's pretty awesome. give yourself some credit.
> 
> 65+ since this past august?? are you okay? 10 lbs a month is usually the healthiest limit.. but hey if you are then good job!


If there was something I could give myself credit for, I would.
Seriously, not even I could be so negative about it, but there just ain't anything.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't mean to boast but I have really good looking big toes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for creating this thread. I'm trying so hard to accept my body and the MANY flaws.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks for creating this thread. I'm trying so hard to accept my body and the MANY flaws.


i think we all are tbh. it's easy to hate your body, not so easy to accept it.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This is really not a man's thing... Men dont get affected as much as women when it comes to body positivity. Even in your images you posted there is no depiction of a man.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

rdrr said:


> This is really not a man's thing... Men dont get affected as much as women when it comes to body positivity. Even in your images you posted there is no depiction of a man.


haha i was just fetching images specifically for men.
the body positivity movement definitely focuses on women, but there's room for dudes too.  there's room for cis people, non binary, trans, you name it, you got a body, you have something we can positive about.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

My body could be in a lot worse shape for my age.
That's all I got.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

DiscardYourFear said:


> My body could be in a lot worse shape for my age.
> That's all I got.


baby steps count too! 
my fat is pretty evenly distributed for my weight. that's a plus.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

regimes said:


> baby steps count too!
> my fat is pretty evenly distributed for my weight. that's a plus.


Hey, that is a plus! 
Mine is too.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

regimes said:


>


http://makeagif.com/i/cRKdTT
:sigh:sigh Nice thread, though.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

I thought I had been irreparably harmed when I guy I went out with a few times asked "When are you going to get a boob lift?"

That screwed me up for years and I completely removed myself from the dating scene. I didn't even know I had saggy boobs! After that I spent tons of time standing naked in front of the mirror, from every angle, and the more I looked the saggier they became (in my eyes). Traumatic 

I've recently started to challenge his observation, and have been reclaiming my poor breasts. It's taken a while, but I'm gaining traction and starting to feel like a sexual being again, someone who can actually be seen as attractive by the right man. 

...And I have to add that the guy who asked me this question (out of the blue!) was bald, older, and overweight.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Only women.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

right now im kinda happy with my body still need to loose some fat but im on meds so no luck thier


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

My body keeps me alive, lets me communicate, lets me hug people I love, it lets me stroke dogs, it lets me move around, and it lets me see beautiful things. My skin keeps my internal organs inside it very securely and neatly. Even if I don't like the way my body looks sometimes, I'd say overall it's doing a very good job. I should be nicer to it.


----------

